# Dishonored



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Ottobre 2012)

Stupendo, esce venerdì


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Questo me lo piglio al volo, ha una media altissima anche nelle recensioni


----------



## Dottorm (12 Ottobre 2012)

Me ne parlava un mio amico, a quanto mi diceva dovrebbe essere uno stealth bello tosto, stile Thief (anzi mi diceva che 1/3 degli sviluppatori sono gli stessi di Thief).
Potrebbe essere una ventata fresca in un panorama videoludico mai stato più noioso e monotono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

Forse la mia ricerca è terminata, mi sa che prendo questo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forse la mia ricerca è terminata, mi sa che prendo questo



Ma tu non volevi un gioco lungo? questo dura 8-10 euro


----------



## Dottorm (12 Ottobre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma tu non volevi un gioco lungo? questo dura 8-10 euro



Almeno è economico


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Ottobre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma tu non volevi un gioco lungo? questo dura 8-10 euro



Eh lo so ma mi ispira parecchio


----------



## Dottorm (15 Ottobre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma tu non volevi un gioco lungo? questo dura 8-10 euro



Ma poi dipende da quanto ci giochi... la PS3 io la accendo ogni tanto, Infamous 2 mi sta durando tipo 2 mesi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Ma poi dipende da quanto ci giochi... la PS3 io la accendo ogni tanto, Infamous 2 mi sta durando tipo 2 mesi...



Si anche questo è vero, io raramente gioco per più di 1 ora di fila.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Ottobre 2012)

i giochi in prima persona non è che mi piacciono tanto...


----------



## Bawert (15 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me sarà bellissimo


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2012)

Lo sto giocando in questo periodo. E' veramente veramente bello. Puoi scegliere una marea di approcci con cui fare le missioni e le mappe son belle grosse e strutturate. Devo dire che per lo stile mi ricorda un pò Bioshock.


----------



## DR_1 (9 Novembre 2012)

Molto bello, finito 2 volte, ma troppo corto (anche giocato full stealth).


----------



## Butcher (9 Novembre 2012)

Li vale 50 euro parlando della longevità?


----------



## DR_1 (9 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Li vale 50 euro parlando della longevità?



Mmmh è bello, molto.. però spendere 50 euro per un gioco solo single player mi sembra eccessivo, ti conviene scaricarlo.


----------



## vota DC (8 Febbraio 2022)

Finito. Il gameplay è molto divertente. Gli obiettivi si raggiungono con metodi diversi che vengono tenuti conto durante il gioco fino al finale. Fenomenale solo per il fatto di dare varie scelte e di tenerne conto.
Non ho ucciso nessuno, in quasi tutte le missioni non sono stato avvistato...mi hanno visto solo nella missione dell'Alto sacerdote...ma non le guardie ma una gang neutrale mentre salvavo il mercante Griff praticamente all'inizio del gioco!

Proverò uga buga spacco tutto uccido tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si anche questo è vero, io raramente gioco per più di 1 ora di fila.


ai bei tempi facevo anche 7 ore di fila, e alla fine mica ero stanco ma veniva sera ed uscivo con gli amici ahahaha


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Finito. Il gameplay è molto divertente. Gli obiettivi si raggiungono con metodi diversi che vengono tenuti conto durante il gioco fino al finale. Fenomenale solo per il fatto di dare varie scelte e di tenerne conto.
> Non ho ucciso nessuno, in quasi tutte le missioni non sono stato avvistato...mi hanno visto solo nella missione dell'Alto sacerdote...ma non le guardie ma una gang neutrale mentre salvavo il mercante Griff praticamente all'inizio del gioco!
> 
> Proverò uga buga spacco tutto uccido tutti.


Bel gioco ma ritengo il sequel un capolavoro clamoroso, provalo


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Febbraio 2022)

Gioco stupendo che giocai nel 2013. Ambientazione ed atmosfera furono le cose che mi piacquero maggiormente. Comunque non ho mai giocato il 2, ma prima o poi lo prenderò.


----------

